#  Nachrichten >   Ausland: Anti-Baby-Pille über Internetanbieter erstmals rezeptfrei >

## aerzteblatt.de

London ? Auf einer medizinischen Internetseite können Frauen in Großbritannien die Anti-Baby-Pille erstmals ohne Rezept oder ärztliche Untersuchung bestellen. Dadurch sollten Frauen leichter und bequemer an die Pille kommen, sagte Thomas Van Every, ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

